# When to top clones



## FemmeFatale (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a pretty good results from my first clone attempt. Out of 12 cuttings I ended up with 9 healthy clones that have good strong growth. I'm not seeing much lower branching growth though. They are about 4 weeks old now and about 6"tall. When should I top them to promote lower branching?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 17, 2011)

top em as soon as you feel the need. If i top i usually do it with 6-8 nodes showing from the meristem. 

But honestly, I dont top any more. I veg under 1000 watters and the bottoms always catch up to the tops.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulations on a 75% success rate on your first cloning attempt--that is great.

Topping doesn't really promote bottom branching.  It just gives you multiple top colas, depending on the number of times you top.

You may want to check out supercropping or maybe think about topping and lollipopping them if they do not seem to want to develop lower branches.


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2011)

My Larry OG cut doesn't like to do much side branching wise either....it takes some work. I like to top at about 4-5 nodes and also use a lot of lst with pipe cleaners to bend them over in spots and try and promote some side branching.
Most times though I do like THG said and just run them like Lolipops. I hve run as many as 8 at once as Lolipops and it worked out well.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Aug 17, 2011)

lollipops?...lollipopping? I have never heard that term before...what is it?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 17, 2011)

its when u grind up lollipops and put em in ur soil.







totally kidding, its when you cut lower growth off so the plant is left with a few single big top colas, or like a lollipop.


----------

